# Fixture wire splice?



## Glenn (Dec 16, 2018)

Ceiling fan with no luminaire is being moved to vaulted ceiling.  Fixture wires need to be lengthened due to new, longer down rod.

Can a fixture wire splice be made in the down rod?  If so...
How do you determine sufficient fill size for the connections? (is the rod large enough?)
How would you insure connections don't come apart when pulled into down rod?

I find this in the NEC, but it's specific for luminaires.  This fan has no light.  What if it did have a light?  Would that change the way the NEC addresses it?

410.56 Protection of Conductors and Insulation (C) Luminaire Stems: Splices and taps shall not be located within luminaire arms or stems.

Thanks.


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 16, 2018)

See 300.15.


----------



## ICE (Dec 16, 2018)

_300.15 Boxes, Conduit Bodies, or Fittings Where Required. A box shall be installed at each outlet and switch point for concealed knob-and-tube wiring. 
Fittings and connectors shall be used only with the specific wiring methods for which they are designed and listed. 
Where the wiring method is conduit, tubing, Type AC cable, Type MC cable, Type MI cable, nonmetallic- sheathed cable, or other cables, a box or conduit body shall be installed at each conductor splice point, outlet point, switch point, junction point, termination point, or pull point, unless otherwise permitted in 300.15(A) through (L). _


----------



## Glenn (Dec 17, 2018)

Sorry to link to another forum, but this discussion tells me there is really not much consensus on this.  The big question being "is the down rod a conduit"
Many answers are "splice it anyway, I don't care.  No inspector will know anyway".  I don't care for that answer, as this is not a question about what is feasible in inspection, but rather what the NEC does or doesn't regulate.  This is why I bring up the section about luminaire fixture wire in "stems".  Is a down rod not basically a "stem"  Why would this be different for lights but not appliances?  It seems to me the NEC does regulate listed appliances if there are sections on fixture wires.

NO its not conduit.  Do what you want.  NEC doesn't apply:  because it's not listed as a conduit and it supports an appliance as opposed to being supported.  It is listed as a "fan accessory".

YES it's conduit, the NEC applies: because it is a piece of metal that houses conductors.  NEC has articles about appliances and fixture wires, so it does apply to these wires.

http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=90050


----------



## Glenn (Dec 17, 2018)

more updated than the last link.  Still no consensus
http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=193504


----------



## jar546 (Dec 17, 2018)

Why does it have to be spliced?  Why can't they install the right size wire?  Is there any documentation in the listed fixture to support a splice inside conduit?


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 19, 2018)

I don't think he means the wire size but the length of the wire. I had the same problem when I put up fans with a 4' long rod and the wires coming out of the fan are too short. If you put a spice inside the fan you void the warranty beside other things. I called the manufacture but they don't make the wires any longer but sell you a too long rod.


----------

